# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Мега миниигра

## Серёга25

Эта игра на столько затягивает, что меня чуть не уволили с работы, но всё равно я дошол до конца, жаль... может хто найдет продолжение - выставляйте. А пока оцените то что есть: http://letitbit.net/download/57342.5...OfGoo.exe.html 

   ...и канешно говорите своё мнение:D

----------


## Dezire

нерабочая ссылка - вот мое мнение

----------


## alljoke

При запуске на ВинХР пишет - Программа не умещается в памяти.

----------


## DrDark

я знаю эту игру . название World of Goo! офигенная мини игра! не поленитесь прогуглить её. не пожалеете.

----------

